# Are There Any Dangers Associated With Exhausted Carbon?



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

My Aqueon QuietFlow 55 takes two of the company's large sized floss cartridges packed with carbon, and I know this is a VERY controversial topic but I can't seem to get a straight honest answer anywhere on it...do I HAVE to keep changing out these cartridges (and potentially losing beneficial bacteria on the pads while doing so) every few weeks as Aqueon suggests, or can I just "dunk" and "rinse" them in removed tank water from time to time, as I do with my AquaClear 110's sponge? I realize the companies want to make money off of us by suggesting replacing the cartridges every four to six weeks, but from what I understand, carbon loses its effectiveness way before that...and that's where my next question comes into play...

What is the deal with exhausted aquarium cartridges? WILL this leak toxins collected back into the water? Many have argued for and against this theory and I don't know who to believe; in other words, I'm trying to find out if I can in fact keep re-using my carbon cartridges in the Aqueon by rinsing the pads off in removed tank water (as we do with our AquaClears and their sponges, as you all well know) even though they still have the exhausted carbon inside and until they literally fall apart...or if I HAVE to get rid of that old carbon ASAP. There are many who argue the opposite -- that exhausted carbon will leach NOTHING back into the tank and that this is an old rumor that has been disproven...and that basically exhausted carbon becomes a place for more beneficial bacteria to grow on, essentially acting as an extra piece of bio material...

What is the REAL story here? *c/p*


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Geeeez man......

Talking activated carbon is like discussing politics, woman, religion.............or what oil to use in your car. 
*pc
You honestly don't need to use activated carbon to begin with........and if you aren't going to change it out regularly you surely aren't doing yourself or your aquarium any favors. 

I would suggest making your own mechanical filter cartridges or dump out the carbon......there are many bulk filter pads available that you can use or modify easily. 

You won't find a definitive answer to your desired question.......
There are a lot of factors involved and IMHO under certain conditions activated carbon can dump pollutants back into the tank. 

I use a small amount of carbon along with Purigen for that extra "sparkle" I achieve in the water. But I do change it out very regularly.

Nice avatar....... *o2


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Carbon absorbs. Not sure there is anything that makes that action reverse itself. I think it just becomes ineffective at some point and then it is the same as not having and actually starts working like regular filter media. If you really want something that is effective get Purigen. But, it does require you to re-charge it.


----------



## garzaci (Jun 7, 2009)

I second the above advice about making your own filter media. You can by the pads in bulk and cut to your own size. If you make 2 and squeeze them in your filer holder, then the next time you can remove one and replace leaving the other one. Each time by removing 1 and replacing you keep an established one therefore hanging onto part of your bacteria. 

As far as carbon I have successfully used it in salt water setups. You can by that in bulk also and use to clear up your water from time to time by putting it in a filter bag. 

I've also used Purigen and it is awesome. Just take out, recharge and put it back in. No need to keep buying it over and over again.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I feel like something is missing?Brian where did you go?
CT I know you didn't change your avatar to that!
Never mind Brian you are here!I must not be seeing things?


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Buerkletucson said:


> Geeeez man......
> 
> Talking activated carbon is like discussing politics, woman, religion.............or what oil to use in your car.
> *pc


I know.



> You honestly don't need to use activated carbon to begin with


I know; and I understand it's used mainly to remove medications, tannins, etc. I just use it out of sheer convenience because it's already IN the Aqueon cartridges...



> ........and if you aren't going to change it out regularly you surely aren't doing yourself or your aquarium any favors.


Now THIS concerns me and delves into what I was originally inquiring about...WHY do you feel if the carbon isn't changed regularly that it's potentially harming the system? 



> I would suggest making your own mechanical filter cartridges or dump out the carbon......there are many bulk filter pads available that you can use or modify easily.
> 
> You won't find a definitive answer to your desired question.......
> There are a lot of factors involved and IMHO under certain conditions activated carbon can dump pollutants back into the tank.
> ...


I am very familiar with Purigen and have used it in the past; I'm planning on getting a layer for my AquaClear 110...but here I am specifically referring to the Aqueon QuietFlow 55...


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Carbon absorbs. Not sure there is anything that makes that action reverse itself. I think it just becomes ineffective at some point and then it is the same as not having and actually starts working like regular filter media. If you really want something that is effective get Purigen. But, it does require you to re-charge it.


Thank you, Ben; I am very familiar with Purigen and have used it in the past. 

My concern is whether or not carbon begins to leach "toxins" back into the water, potentially causing the systemic outbreaks of bacterial infections my goldfish have routinely suffered from and ultimately died from...seems that no one has a be all, end all answer as to whether that was originally an "old wives tale" or if it is indeed true...


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

coralbandit said:


> CT I know you didn't change your avatar to that!?


No, it was done for me.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Glad to see I'm still here. *pc
Geez, what a wussy avatar. *r2


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Did I miss something?


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

garzaci said:


> I've also used Purigen and it is awesome. Just take out, recharge and put it back in. No need to keep buying it over and over again.


It is indeed awesome; I have used it in the past and have been a big advocate for it in forums. I don't go through the re-charging process though, instead I keep replenishing the 100ml packs when there's enough cash for 'em...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The avatar was changed by me. Remember we also get kids on here.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok maybe this one is better


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

susankat said:


> Ok maybe this one is better


Why was my secondary avatar changed? I didn't include one that had dolphins and rainbows...someone ELSE complained now?


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Just my humble opinion.....

I feel the avatar issue needs to be handled offline....not on the FW forum.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Brian, you're awfully opinionated for someone who joined this forum just a few months ago and has a limited amount of posts (especially since you originally said to me "Dude, discussing carbon is like...")...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

ClinicaTerra said:


> Brian, you're awfully opinionated for someone who joined this forum just a few months ago and has a limited amount of posts (especially since you originally said to me "Dude, discussing carbon is like...")...


Explained in pm on avatar. 

No one complained its just policy and consideration. 

As for this statement its uncalled for. As he said. to keep it off the forum. which means in pm's.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

susankat said:


> Explained in pm on avatar.
> 
> No one complained its just policy and consideration.
> 
> As for this statement its uncalled for. As he said. to keep it off the forum. which means in pm's.


It is *my* opinion that *he* was too opinionated based on the amount of time he's even contributed in here; it was like he was coming across as the mayor's wife or something. 

I don't see where the statement was "uncalled for."


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

ClinicaTerra said:


> It is *my* opinion that *he* was too opinionated based on the amount of time he's even contributed in here; it was like he was coming across as the mayor's wife or something.
> 
> I don't see where the statement was "uncalled for."


He may be what you consider opinionate in your eyes, he just made a statement that this should not be in the forum. As for being here for a short time. Brian obviously knows his stuff and tries to help everyone all the time. Its not the amount of posts its the quality of his posts is what matters.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

It has *always* been standard fare and procedure on *any* hobbyist forum I have visited or contributed to -- regardless of hobby type -- that those with "new time in" or that have "just arrived" on a forum that tend to "mouth off" and come across like know-it-alls are *always* frowned upon by the membership...it's just something that shouldn't be done. 

That said, he may have a good standing here and may have added valuable contributions in your opinion, but there are other ways to go about telling someone that asking about carbon is "like, dude, controversial" while avoiding off-color comments like "take this privately"...just seems very very *weird* to me...


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

susankat said:


> He may be what you consider opinionate in your eyes, he just made a statement that this should not be in the forum. As for being here for a short time. Brian obviously knows his stuff and tries to help everyone all the time. Its not the amount of posts its the quality of his posts is what matters.



Thank You...
Opinionated? Sure been called a lot worse over the years... *r2 

If trying to help others and offering feedback is opinionated then so be it. 
Is that not what forums are for? 

I was an admin on a busy forum for over 9-years......my "humble opinion" posted above was just that, my opinion and suggestion to the mods.
Keeping the "business" side of the forum offline and not clog up the forums.

Not quite sure why I seemed to offend "ClinicaTerra" so much. 
Thought I helped him with some constructive information.
Oh well....


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Dude is usually considered a general comment. If this keeps up I will lock this thread. 

As I said. Leave it be no harm done. Just stating that his posts are very much in line with the question also in all of his other posts. If there is a difference of opinion Brian usually says so but doesn't keep dragging it on and also states its just his opinion.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

susankat said:


> Dude is usually considered a general comment.


To many, it's insulting -- I never liked being called "dude, ace, boss" or anything like that. Why is someone not permitted to say they don't prefer being addressed this way? 



> As I said. Leave it be no harm done. Just stating that his posts are very much in line with the question also in all of his other posts. If there is a difference of opinion Brian usually says so but doesn't keep dragging it on and also states its just his opinion.


Re-read my commentary regarding general forum rhetoric and how it's always been frowned upon when someone comes across like that.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

wow!
Carbon is basically useless and expensive compared to simple waterchanges.
Its use is also almost as controversial as cycling methods(almost every post on either topic ends up "semi inflamed").Most good info says it is myth that carbon expells what it has absorbed or more to the truth that what is necessary for this to happen(it can ) does not easily happen in aquaria(super huge pH shift).
I stand by it is good for removing things(not super common things) in our SOURCE water.The very things most want carbon to remove from our tanks it does not do very well.
Here is a link on carbon which contains a list of things it absorbs well,ok,and not at all;
Activated Carbon In Aquarium | Aquariums Life

Not to disregard Susan,but I do want to say what is offensive to one person can not be qualified by others,as I didn't think Brians response was offensive or that he intended to be so.He offers good ,solid ,accurate info and although "new" has been right up on top of the most thanked members since his arrival,and that I thought meant that some appreciate what is being said.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Very True, no offense taken. Same thing you just worded it better than I did.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

coralbandit said:


> wow!
> Carbon is basically useless and expensive compared to simple waterchanges.
> Its use is also almost as controversial as cycling methods(almost every post on either topic ends up "semi inflamed").Most good info says it is myth that carbon expells what it has absorbed or more to the truth that what is necessary for this to happen(it can ) does not easily happen in aquaria(super huge pH shift).
> I stand by it is good for removing things(not super common things) in our SOURCE water.The very things most want carbon to remove from our tanks it does not do very well.
> ...


So what are you saying...I CAN keep using my Aqueon cartridges by rinsing them off in tank water like I do my AquaClear sponge without worrying about letting any toxins back into the water once the carbon is exhausted? Does the carbon basically become another place for biological growth? 



> Not to disregard Susan,but I do want to say what is offensive to one person can not be qualified by others,as I didn't think Brians response was offensive or that he intended to be so.He offers good ,solid ,accurate info and although "new" has been right up on top of the most thanked members since his arrival,and that I thought meant that some appreciate what is being said.


Before we got into the whole "using 'dude' is a bit offensive" debacle, I was referring to the way in which he came across as being a bit bossy and uber-opinionated based on how long he has been here; it is my experience in other hobbyist forums that this act is always frowned upon and suggests a sense of righteousness and/or unfounded entitlement to simply inflate an ego or bolster some post counts.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Buerkletucson said:


> Geeeez man......
> 
> Talking activated carbon is like discussing politics, woman, religion.............or what oil to use in your car.
> *pc
> ...


I don't see DUDE anywhere in his post.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

susankat said:


> I don't see DUDE anywhere in his post.


Well obviously someone did a pretty clean post-editing job because it indeed was there initially...

I thought you were "done with this"?


----------

